# Heated or non Heated Mirror



## greenmaxima (May 9, 2005)

A deer run into the side of my 1996 Maxima SE as I was entering the highway and busted my driver side mirror... in retrospect very little damage to what could have been much worse.

Now, dealer wants $260 for the part + $82 to replace

Websites like carmirror.com and other are way cheaper at around $50-$70, the mirrors look exactly the same.

They come in two modes heated and non-heated (heated being cheaper go figure) but the manual says nothing about which one the car has and dealer has been useless.

Question is - how do I figure which one do I need?

thanks!
Jim.


----------

